# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Beach Property

## Natural Citizen

Just wondering if anyone here is in the real estate business and has anything in Ocean City Md for a week in June. Preferably a house or condo. Junior's girlfriend and he as well as maybe 6 others want to go down for senior week. Normally they don't do anything but go to school and work so they really don't get to be kids too much. I told them I'd help them out since they pay for their own car payments, insurance and phone bills and whatnot. Unfortunately, it's been tough finding any place to rent a house to seniors during senior week just because of the fear of recklessness and damage but these just aren't those kind of kids.  Of course, we all say that about our own but I just happen to know. What I don't want is for them to be in a hotel down there where I know for a fact there will be partying by others. I'd rather just do a house or something.

Anyhow. If anyone is in the business and has anything please let me know here and we'll be in touch.  I could probably do a couple of thousand dollars for them. And then any damage deposits or whatever. Thanks.

----------


## invisible

I don't know anyone that can help you out there.  But I can offer an alternative suggestion: the state park on Assateague Island.  It's awesome!  The last time I was there was about 12 years ago.  They were charging only $20 a night to camp, and you're right over the dunes.  Hot showers (which they don't have in the national park on the other half of the island).  Pretty much right next door to OC if they want the bars / nightlife / boardwalk / tourist trap scene.  Seemingly miles of all but deserted (they restrict access), pristine beach.  It's an absolute bargain, one of MD's best kept secrets.  Only catches are 1) can't register in advance, you have to drive down in the middle of the night to be waiting at dawn to get a campsite on a 1st come 1st served basis, and 2) bring plenty of ice and firewood with you, anything for sale down there is an expensive tourist ripoff (just like the rest of the OC area is).  Not sure if it's an acceptable alternative to them, but well worth considering if you can't find someplace available who will rent to students, and is a small fraction of the cost of way overpriced rentals and hotels in OC.

----------


## Lucille

We rented a house through Home Away last summer and were very happy.  I don't know that we'll ever stay in a hotel again.

http://www.homeaway.com/

http://www.vrbo.com/

http://www.flipkey.com/

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I don't know anyone that can help you out there.  But I can offer an alternative suggestion: the state park on Assateague Island.  It's awesome!  The last time I was there was about 12 years ago.  They were charging only $20 a night to camp, and you're right over the dunes.  Hot showers (which they don't have in the national park on the other half of the island).  Pretty much right next door to OC if they want the bars / nightlife / boardwalk / tourist trap scene.  Seemingly miles of all but deserted (they restrict access), pristine beach.  It's an absolute bargain, one of MD's best kept secrets.  Only catches are 1) can't register in advance, you have to drive down in the middle of the night to be waiting at dawn to get a campsite on a 1st come 1st served basis, and 2) bring plenty of ice and firewood with you, anything for sale down there is an expensive tourist ripoff (just like the rest of the OC area is).  Not sure if it's an acceptable alternative to them, but well worth considering if you can't find someplace available who will rent to students, and is a small fraction of the cost of way overpriced rentals and hotels in OC.


For you or I that would be great. These kids , I don't think, appreciate the payoff of "roughing it". Camping is way more fun, I agree.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> We rented a house through Home Away last summer and were very happy.  I don't know that we'll ever stay in a hotel again.
> 
> http://www.homeaway.com/
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/
> 
> http://www.flipkey.com/


I found a couple on the homeaway site and talked to the owners. They weren't much on high school students renting out for a week but I expected that. There were a few nice ones in prime locations but I found a nice house for them in Montego Bay there in Ocean City, MD from a similar realter and sent out the contract and payment just today. 

Thanks, Lucille. You're information helped me out.

I don't know how to close this thread but I've found what I needed.

----------


## fr33

> We rented a house through Home Away last summer and were very happy.  I don't know that we'll ever stay in a hotel again.
> 
> http://www.homeaway.com/
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/
> 
> http://www.flipkey.com/


I haven't used those sites but we have rented houses for the past 4 summer vacations from other sites. So much nicer than hotels.

----------


## oyarde

Last two  times I was there , rented a car from the airport @ DC , drove to Aberdeen , got a hotel for about $30 , drove to Ocean City , stayed in the state park a couple nights once , rented a condo the other time. Best thing about it all ? soft shell crab sandwich's in a dive just North of Baltimore and draft beer and peel & eat shrimp at the Dewdrop. Your youngster should have fun .

----------

